# File on 4 - Surrogacy Law



## lydialunches (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/progs/listenagain.shtml#f

May not be able to listen until the show is finished, but I am listening live ATM.

Very interesting.

I am a hopeful surrogate BTW and new to the board .

Liz x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

we listened to it, wasn't too impressed tbh, but at least it makes more peopel aware of surrogacy and the woeful laws that are being used !! I can only pray that someone one day will see fit to bring about change...

welcome Liz


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Liz. Welcome to the board.  

Thanks for posting this link. It was defo worth a listen.

I have to say that whatever anyone's personal opinion of surrogacy, it did increase awareness of the surrogacy process and also the awful outdated laws surrounding it in the UK.


Amanda


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I listened to it and thought it was informative and raised awareness about the crazy laws in the UK- but I have not gone through surrogacy and only explored aspects of it.

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

However it is not legal in this country unless you are married as you cannot get a parental order afterwards unless you are married will not take you on unless you are a married couple - I am a single woman (with a known donor) and have a damaged uterine lining due to miscarriage and D+C's (one I never consented to but was done during a hysteroscopy).

L x


----------



## HazelHello (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes I think this programme did raise awareness.  Learing about the history of surrogacy, I think I am lucky comming into it now that it is so acceptable and I will not have to pretend that I have lost the baby.

Hx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi there

Can someone please let me know how I can listen to thsi programme ... I have tried clicking on the link and get a list of topics, but cannot find the one to do with surrogacy - do you know what topic I should click on.

Cheers 

tweets x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

when you go to the link there is a long list of title and it is the one labelled 'file on 4'.


----------

